# The Amateurs - John Niven



## Farneyman (Jan 3, 2015)

This is one of the funniest golf related books I have read in a while. Well worth getting your hands on.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 3, 2015)

Read this a few years ago, funny moments but the story was a bit predictable for me.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 3, 2015)

I liked the part where according to his wife...his golf was a pleasure she tolerated as long as it was understood that there was to be guilt attached to it and that it was to be fitted in here and there and could be curtailed by her whenever she saw fit... 

How many henpecked golfers do you know that have a wife/partner like that?

:lol:


----------

